# Shows that make you feel nostalgic?



## PikachuAsuncion (Mar 6, 2011)

It's usually the Childhood shows for me, the ones that aren't showed on tv anymore, and you have to go online to rewatch them.

Codename: Kids Next Door, Digimon Seasons 1-4, Danny Phantom and Jimmy Neutron are the ones that make me feel the most nostalgic.

What are yours?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Highlander.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 7, 2011)

idk u gotta be careful.
i used to love goosebumps, then a few months ago i rewatched some of my fave episodes and was horrified at how shitty they were.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

Kids Next Door

good times, good times


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Arnold!

Quite possibly the best cartoon ever made.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

_Ed, Edd, and Eddy_ makes me feel nostalgic, because the adventures that the characters in that series had were similar to the adventures that I had as a child (albeit highly exaggerated, of course), although I was already an adolescent by the time that it was created, so it is not quite as nostalgic for me as some of the next several series that I shall mention are.

Some other series that are highly nostalgic for me are _Reboot, Gargoyles, Street Shark, Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys,_ the 1987 _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,_ the first several seasons of _Power Rangers,_ or _Sesame Street,_ as these were all programs that I watched when I was a child and helped to stimulate my imagination. When I watch them now, I recall the state of being that I was in at that time in my life, when I had fewer responsibilities and more free time, although I certainly do not wish to return to that time of my life.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

Off the top of my head...

- X-men the animated series
- Power Rangers
- Saved by the Bell
- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 
- Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z
Goosebumps
Saved by the Bell
Biker Mice from Mars
Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2011)

any show that was made during the late 80's/early 90's ?


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 7, 2011)

most things from the late 80s and the entire nineties and early 00s, MM Power Rangers, Animaniacs, Pinky and the Brain, TMNT, Thundercats... the list is long, including things I don't even remember the name anymore 

I know one thing, what Saturday Morning is for Adults for me was everyday afternoon. Nickelodeon, Cartoon Network and Fox Kids's afternoons = The Holy Trinity of my childhood


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 7, 2011)

Spongebob. 


Courage the Cowardly Dog.  x 2


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2011)

Any show from the 80s and 90s, especially those you wake up Saturday morning to watch.

/endthread


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you mean Highlander.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 7, 2011)

There's plenty out there, so I'll just list the ones I've watched some of again recently. Mostly cartoons.

Batman:TAS (Our new renter has the first and second season dvd sets, win!), Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Gargoyles (I own the first dvd set of this), Mystery Science Theater (Husband has a whole bunch of it copied onto VHS. Yes, VHS!), and Sailor Moon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

strange quark said:


> There's plenty out there, so I'll just list the ones I've watched some of again recently. Mostly cartoons.
> 
> Batman:TAS (Our new renter has the first and second season dvd sets, win!), Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Gargoyles (I own the first dvd set of this), Mystery Science Theater (Husband has a whole bunch of it copied onto VHS. Yes, VHS!), and Sailor Moon.


 I think you also mean Highlander.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic Four TAS
Mighty Max
Gargoyles
X-men TAS
Superman TAS
The Adventures of Conan
Godzilla TAS
Men in Black TAS
Robo Cop Alpha Commando
Beast Wars
Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys
Roughnecks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Fantastic Four TAS
> Mighty Max
> Gargoyles
> X-men TAS
> ...


 I spy from my little eye something missing on your list, Ben.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I spy from my little eye something missing on your list, Ben.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel like murdering you.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think you also mean Highlander.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Perfect Strangers? Perfect response. I can not even post a Highlander video clip to that one.

You've bested me.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You've bested me.



It's a sad victory for me because now I feel horrible when I look back at what was basically the best two decades of pretty much everything. Television, films, sports before the blatant fixes, when everyone thought the WWF was real, that delightful noise you heard when dial-up internet was just taking off etc.

What happened to the innocence CMX!?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel like murdering you.



Aha! An epic argument/battle between Ben Grimm (the user) and CrazyMoronX? I must witness this!


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel like murdering you.



I think I'd rather watch this..

[YOUTUBE]fL8nnMpV2Eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e5q6ubDlZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty much any of the shows from the 90's that I grew up on 

*A baby's gotta do what a baby's gotta do.
*Dear journal...
*Move it, football head!
*I want to be the very best, like no one ever was....
*Last time on, Dragon....
*It's Morphin Time!
*The City of Townsville!
*Enter at your own peril, pass the bolted door, where impossible things may happen, that the world's never seen before!

If you understand any of the references above, congrats, your a 90's kid!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Detective said:


> It's a sad victory for me because now I feel horrible when I look back at what was basically the best two decades of pretty much everything. Television, films, sports before the blatant fixes, when everyone thought the WWF was real, that delightful noise you heard when dial-up internet was just taking off etc.
> 
> What happened to the innocence CMX!?


 What happened was the 90s got chokeslammed and then put into a boston crab by reality and the stock market crash.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2011)

lonny toons, doug, dexters laboratory, hey arnold


----------



## The810kid (Mar 8, 2011)

The power Rangers all the way up til crappy turbo but then In Space redeemed it. Early shows on Toonami besides DBZ Gundam wing and Tenchi Muyo. All the 90's show on Nickolodeon. Fucking Buffy the Vampire slayer I remember being a kid and loved the hell out of it and fortunatley I still do. WWF attitude era was also incredible all the way up until the 2002/2003 era.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Wilykat (Mar 8, 2011)

Biskitts
Shirt Tales
Dragon's Lair (animated show not game)
Emergency! (gas price was only 37 cents a gallon in that show!!)
CHiP
Mighty Orbots
Spaceketeers
Stingray and Thunderbirds (yes, that marionette show)
Thunderbirds 2086 (animated version, not the usual marionette type)

A lot of you don't know what you're missing, the Saturday morning of 80's were Da Bomb

Geez I am really old...


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LSpF68DX3TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Mar 9, 2011)

MMPR
Digimon season 1
ReBoot
Rugrats
Hey Arnold
Captain Planet
Pokemon season 1....etc


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YPt0jKb_ubg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

samurai Jack also.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Fantastic Four TAS
> *Mighty Max*
> Gargoyles
> X-men TAS
> ...



Not many mentions that one even with these types of threads.




Also agree with the rest especially Roughnecks, it seems like that only went on cable tv since my friends who would love that show have never even heard about it...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 9, 2011)

Teen Titans. I was so obsessed with it that I could jump whenever it was airing on TV.

On my much younger days, it's got to be cow and chicken. The cartoon I always watched at late afternoon during my problem free days..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Also, here is going waaay back, since I really cant remember a complete ep but I remember how I thought the Mom was soo hot...

Hmm, only now do I realise how multicultural the family was...

[YOUTUBE]M_RdPawsqgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]YPt0jKb_ubg[/YOUTUBE]



Even when I was a little kid watching this, I knew there was something absolutely wonderful yet at the same time amazingly sad about seeing that damn train ride off into the sunset. 

I see your Shining Time Station and raise you a....


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]lgGKSjiw0HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

MANNNNNNNNNN ANY SHOWS FROM 1993-2000 on:

Nickelodeon
PBS Kids
Cartoon Network / Adultswim
Fox Kids
ABC Saturday mornings / One Saturday Morning
Disney Channel stuff too

Saturday mornings back in the day, used to be THE SHIT. I cried every sat, woke up on 7 am and stuck like glue to the tv screen til noon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Detective said:


> Even when I was a little kid watching this, I knew there was something absolutely wonderful yet at the same time amazingly sad about seeing that damn train ride off into the sunset.
> 
> I see your Shining Time Station and raise you a....


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 10, 2011)

Ginga Nagareboshi Gin/Silver Fang
Pokémon Season 1
The Moomins
Digimon Season 1
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Legend Of Zelda Cartoon
Captain N (only the Intro, the show itself wasn't good)
Biker Mice From Mars


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure what that is, but I see your Little Hobo and raise you a...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

You might want to grab a pair of fresh shorts. You're about to have your shit jammed.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

Detective said:


> Even when I was a little kid watching this, I knew there was something absolutely wonderful yet at the same time amazingly sad about seeing that damn train ride off into the sunset.
> 
> I see your Shining Time Station and raise you a....
> 
> ...



I got one better

[YOUTUBE]HaQvBbzslJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You might want to grab a pair of fresh shorts. You're about to have your shit jammed.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3yiSCnmn7ww[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_Q7a-EKbKyw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bNg-xClEnqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Potential (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been whistling that song since the first time I heard it. Actually, that song made me learn how to whistle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Chump change.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chump change.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

I was saving "Saved by the Bell" for my finale.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]3yiSCnmn7ww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_Q7a-EKbKyw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bNg-xClEnqM[/YOUTUBE]



Your choice of retro is admirable... however...

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]wIwsqFjfKPs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]egIvTgfFJ9w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6lA7FmwkluE[/YOUTUBE]








CrazyMoronX said:


> Chump change.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

You stole the BOSS?!?! 

Also, there was an unspoken rule of "whoever uses a cartoon first loses". Sorry, pal.


Here's my comeback:


----------

